# Custom made Sai



## Pacificshore (Feb 9, 2004)

Does anyone have any, and where did they have them made?  Been thinking for sometime in having some made.  I've seen at least 2 sites on the net that make them at around a little over $200.00 a pair.  I don't see that as a bad investment.  Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 9, 2004)

Why custom-made?


----------



## kyushoT (Feb 12, 2004)

For fantastic Sai, and many fine handmade/custom sized Okinawan weapons look here.


http://www.weaponsconnection.com/



:karate: 

Tim P.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.lundegaard.com/

These guys can make just about anything you could possibly want in the way of sharp shiny stuff, and its stuff you can actually fight with.  They made my favorite epee (fencing sword).


----------

